# ultrasonic cleaner



## 2muchstuff (Jun 30, 2012)

anybody ever tried an ultrasonic instrument cleaner to clean yhe sickness out of bottles


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 30, 2012)

you cant clean sickness (devitrification) , its damage to the glass surface.

 There was a thread about using ultrasonics to clean stained and dirty bottles. Not sure how successful it was.


----------



## 2muchstuff (Jun 30, 2012)

found it after posting .just brainstorming .no time to get out and dig or shop. few off the bay,  come here often and think


----------



## 2muchstuff (Jul 1, 2012)

I Believe you to be correct would not be able to achieve quite what i am shootig for


----------



## splante (Jul 2, 2012)

someone posted results earlier on ultrasonic cleaning, they had some really good results on bottles that were not sick. heres a link to it
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-446411/mpage-1/key-ultrasonic%252Ccleaning/tm.htm#446989


----------



## 2muchstuff (Jul 3, 2012)

found it after posted, got kiefer probaly mineral water from ky in tub of acid now  trying for better results than just cleaning  the clay here does not take water very well,any minerals from run off water just seem to fill the bottle with dam white stain or haze


----------



## hunting262 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah i have one and use it on every bottle i dig that would fit in it.


----------

